# Se en oración impersonal con el verbo ver



## Silur

¿Cómo se entiende/explica esto?

"Se vio a Juan en la fiesta" es impersonal, 
"A Juan lo vi en la fiesta" donde lo es OD y todo eso lo entiendo pero entonces vi en el DPD lo siguiente:

"A Juan se le vio contento en la fiesta" ?Por qué se utiliza "le" aquí?
También ahí está: Se les considera a los ganadores de este año los mejores en su campo.

¿Cómo se entiende le/les en función de complemento directo?
DPD remite a uno a leer leísmo. Pero el problema es que ésto no me suena leísmo.

¿Qué dicen ustedes? Gracias!


----------



## Agró

Silur said:


> ?Cómo se entiende/explica esto?
> 
> "Se vio a Juan en la fiesta" es impersonal,
> "A Juan lo vi en la fiesta" donde lo es OD y todo eso lo entiendo pero entonces vi en el DPD lo siguiente:
> 
> "A Juan se le vio contento en la fiesta" ?Por qué se utiliza "le" aquí?
> También ahí está:  Se les considera a los ganadores de este año los mejores en su campo.
> 
> ?Cómo se entiende le/les en función de complemento directo?
> DPD remite a uno a leer leísmo.  Pero el problema es que ésto no me suena leísmo.
> 
> ?Qué dicen ustedes? Gracias!


Lo que dice el DPD en el punto que citas:
*f) * Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:_ Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona_. Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo. El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, cuando el complemento directo es masculino: _«A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad» _(TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]); _«Se le vio_ [al niño] _algunas veces contento» _(VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); _«Se le obligó a aceptar el régimen de encomienda» _(Fuentes _Ceremonias_ [Méx. 1989]); _«En los puertos y rincones del Caribe se le conoció siempre como Wito» _(Mutis _Ilona_ [Col. 1988]); _«Al rey se le veía poco» _(UPietri _Visita_ [Ven. 1990]); sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s): «Se la veía muy contenta»_ (VLlosa _Tía_ [Perú 1977]); aunque no faltan ejemplos de _le(s):_ _«Tan enamorada se le observaba, tan desencajadamente arrebolada se le veía» _(Vergés _Cenizas_ [R. Dom. 1980]). Se trata, pues, de un caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo. No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur: _«Se lo veía zigzaguear entre los autos»_ (Cortázar _Reunión_ [Arg. 1983]); _«¡No se lo puede andar molestando por trivialidades!» _(Magnabosco _Santito_ [Ur. 1990]); _«Nunca se lo vio ladrar ni gruñir»_ (Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]).


----------



## XiaoRoel

La Irreal bendiciendo un claro leísmo, diciendo sin decir.


> no con las de acusativo, como *correspondería* a la función desempeñada


Nótese el uso del pospretérito.


> Parece demostrado que este tipo de oraciones se construían originariamente en castellano con pronombres de dativo


Nótese el _parece demostrado_.


> sin embargo, cuando el complemento directo es femenino, lo normal es usar _la(s)_


Nótese el _sin embargo_: ese es el problema, que el uso de _la(s)_ en femenino denuncia el _le(s)_ como _leísmo evidente_.





> caso especial en el que se emplean desde los orígenes las formas de dativo en función de complemento directo.


Ahora el _parece demostrado_ de convierte en una afirmación en presente de indicativo y en pasiva refleja: _se emplean desde los orígenes_. Y además tilda el fenómeno de "caso especial", sea lo que sea que quiera decir con expresión tan ambigua.


> No obstante, muchos hablantes, conscientes de que la función que cumple el pronombre en ese tipo de oraciones es la de complemento directo, emplean en estos casos los pronombres de acusativo, uso generalizado en los países del Cono Sur:


Y para acabar de cagarla, un _no obstante_ (después de la buenas razones académicas hay quien se empeña en no hacerles caso) introduce la rareza del "Cono Sur". Pareciese haber un grupo de hablantes de español, allá en las quimbambas (eso de Cono Sur es para nota), que se empeñan en hablar un español raro: que si vosean, que si no son leístas, que si usan el indefinido cuando la Irreal recomienda el perfecto compuesto, que si usan arcaísmos de todo tipo…
Una vez más la Irreal en una lamentable manifestación.


----------



## Silur

Una pregunta:


Además de algunos intelectuales en el "cono sur" (según entiendo) pregunto si hay otros nativos que utilizan el CO para la tercera persona en oraciones impersonales como por ejemplo 
A) "No se la vio muy bien a la paciente de la cama 5 ayer".

Yo misma realmente no utilizo esa construcción.

Yo hubiese dicho así: B) "No se vió muy bien ayer la paciente de la cama 5". 


¿Cómo lo acostumbran decir ustedes?


Quizás este "se" impersonal no suele usarse mucho sino que se dice "La paciente de la cama 5 no se vio muy bien ayer"


???? Gracias!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Si dices "la paciente no *se vio* muy bien", se entiende que "la paciente" es sujeto y "se vio" una construcción reflexiva. Por eso necesitas el "la".


----------



## Silur

MarieSuzanne said:


> Si dices "la paciente no *se vio* muy bien", se entiende que "la paciente" es sujeto y "se vio" una construcción reflexiva. Por eso necesitas el "la".


 

¿Necesitaría también la preposición "a" a la paciente?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Sí, en este caso se necesita la preposición "a".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Más bien hablaría en este caso de un *se intransitivizante*, incluso de un _se pasivo_. Es evidente que _reflexivo_, a no ser que quieras decir _la paciente no se (a si misma) vió muy bien (_en este caso _se_ sí sería pronombre _reflexivo OD_), no es. *Todo apunta a un morfema libre de intransitividad* (o incluso de _pasiva refleja_).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Silur said:


> Una pregunta:
> 
> 
> ?Además de algunos intelectuales en el "cono sur" (según entiendo) pregunto si hay otros nativos que utilizan el CO para la tercera persona en oraciones impersonales como por ejemplo
> A) "No se la vio muy bien a la paciente de la cama 5 ayer"?
> 
> Yo misma realmente no utilizo esa construcción.
> 
> Yo hubiese dicho así: B) "No se vió muy bien ayer la paciente de la cama 5".
> 
> 
> ?Cómo lo acostumbran decir ustedes?
> 
> 
> Quizás este "se" impersonal no suele usarse mucho sino que se dice "La paciente de la cama 5 no se vio muy bien ayer"
> 
> 
> ???? Gracias!


 
Yo diría:
Ayer no se le vio muy bien a la paciente de la cama cinco.

Nota: vio no lleva acento.


----------



## flljob

XiaoRoel said:


> Más bien hablaría en este caso de un *se intransitivizante*, incluso de un _se pasivo_. Es evidente que _reflexivo_, a no ser que quieras decir _la paciente no se (a si misma) vió muy bien (_en este caso _se_ sí sería pronombre _reflexivo OD_), no es. *Todo apunta a un morfema libre de intransitividad* (o incluso de _pasiva refleja_).



Si el _se _es intansitivizante ¿por qué decir _se *lo* vio_, en lugar de _se *le* vio_?

En México se usa *se le* para masculino y femenino. 
Se le vio (a Juan) en la fiesta.
Se le vio (a Juana) en la fiesta.

Saludos


----------



## Escalador

Silur said:


> Una pregunta:
> 
> 
> ?Además de algunos intelectuales en el "cono sur" (según entiendo) pregunto si  hay otros nativos que utilizan el CO para la tercera persona en oraciones impersonales como por ejemplo
> A) "No se la vio muy bien a la paciente de la cama 5 ayer"?
> 
> Yo misma realmente no utilizo esa construcción.
> 
> Yo hubiese dicho así: B) "No se vió muy bien ayer la paciente de la cama 5".
> 
> 
> ?Cómo lo acostumbran decir ustedes?
> 
> 
> Quizás este "se"  impersonal no suele usarse mucho sino que se dice "La paciente de la cama 5 no se vio muy bien ayer"
> 
> 
> ???? Gracias!


Bueno yo diría:
"A la paciente de la cama cinco no se le vio muy bien ayer".


----------



## Silur

Entonces:

A)"La paciente no *se vio* muy bien"==> reflexivo (Ella misma fue la que no se vio muy bien)

B) "A la paciente no se le vio muy bien ayer" ==>donde "le" apunta a la paciente (a élla)). Pero entonces la DPD remite aquí a leísmo. 

Según la estructura prenominal en español para indicar OD se diría entonces:
 C) A la paciente no se la vio muy bien ayer.  


Pero si se escribe D) "no se la vio muy bien ayer", sin duplicado, ese "la" podría ser cualquier cosa. Como por ejemplo: Se la vio mal. Pero si uno se refiere a una persona en el general en especifico se suele decir: E) "Se le vio mal"  ..... Como dije antes esto no me suena leísmo. 
?Quizás es la excepción de la regla para OD con el uso de impersonal se?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No te "suena" a leísmo por la extensión de su uso. Pero si es un CD (como queda confirmado por la posibilidad de ponerlo en forma pasiva, "la paciente fue vista") *es leísmo*.


----------



## Ynez

Esa pasiva de "fue vista" se la han inventado los medios de comunicación hace poco; y ahora que lo pienso, quizás se la inventaron porque no sabían si tenían que decir "le" o qué.  Lo de "se le vio" es mucho mucho más antiguo.

Nadie diría en un hospital: _La enferma fue vista ayer con muy buena cara_.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

¿Que lo han inventado? ¿De qué estás hablando? Existe desde que existe la lengua, aunque se use menos que la forma con "se".

Te aconsejo que mires el CREA (bastante más útil que el Google). Los 50 primeros ejemplos de "fue vista" (de los 195 que encuentra) provienen de los años 1427-1648.


----------



## Ynez

Pon algún ejemplo, haz el favor (esa página no funciona bien en mi ordenador). No creo que tengan ninguna relación con la idea que tiene la oración de este hilo.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pongo algunas frases incompletas, porque no me funciona la recuperación del párrafo.

Por semejante fue vista una hija suya en las fuentes, ríos y ornos  **  1528 
fue vista su beldad de la infanta Celinda, única hija **  1609  
Mas quando por Esplandián fue vista, saltando de la cama, en una boz alta dixo: **  a 1504 
viniendo de cierta negociación para su casa, fue vista por un hombre mancebo, y en tanto grado com **  c 1520    
Jamás fue vista una donzella de tanto amor y virtud como yo **  1511         


Y así siguen y siguen los ejemplos.


----------



## Ynez

Solo la tercera se podría expresar en la forma impersonal (como en el hilo); el resto son totalmente diferentes.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Estás equivocada. *Todas *se pueden expresar de forma impersonal. En todo caso, respetando el sentido del texto, sólo la tercera y la cuarta NO se podrían expresar así por figurar el sujeto de la acción. Pero eso poco importa. El hecho es que la forma pasiva "fue vista" existe en el castellano desde sus orígenes, no desde hace dos días, como tú crees, ni se inventó para saber qué pronombre correspondía (!).


----------



## Ynez

A mí también me importa poco. Aquí no se dice:

_La enferma fue vista con buena cara ayer_

Y sí se dice:

_A la enferma se le vio ayer con buena cara _


Me parece estupendo que tú lo digas también como consideres más oportuno.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La *tercera y la cuarta* _al nombrar el agente_, *no* pueden adquirir la forma de _pasiva refleja_, *el resto perfectamente*. No olvidemos este tema del _agente_, ya que la _pasiva refleja_ está _muy cerca del se impersonal,_ de hecho, en latín se expresaba la impersonalidad con la 3ª persona del singular (una _no persona_, en relación con la 1ª y la 2ª, ya que _necesita siempre un agente_) de la voz pasiva (en la pasiva el agente está relegado a un simple CC, como en ùltimo plano) y sin CCag.


----------



## Ynez

> Por semejante fue vista una hija suya en las fuentes, ríos y ornos ** 1528
> fue vista su beldad de la infanta Celinda, única hija ** 1609
> Mas quando por Esplandián fue vista, saltando de la cama, en una boz alta dixo: ** a 1504
> viniendo de cierta negociación para su casa, fue vista por un hombre mancebo, y en tanto grado com ** c 1520
> Jamás fue vista una donzella de tanto amor y virtud como yo ** 1511



1. Por semejante se le vio una hija suya en las fuentes...
2. se le vio su beldad de la infanta Celinda
4. viniendo de cierta negociación para su casa, se le vio por un hombre mancebo
5. Jamás se le vio una doncella de tanto amor y virtud...



Si vosotros lo decís así, creo que la cuestión es que el origen es el gallego, y se dice también en Argentina por la influencia gallega.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Hablamos de lo que *debe* decirse, no de lo que se dice.
Por otro lado, tampoco tu afirmación de "lo que se dice en España" es cierta. Aquí tienes ejemplos del CREA, *todos de España*:

Familiares y amigos de la profesora se aferran a la idea de que alguien pudo ver algo extraño en la madrugada del 2 de julio, ya que el lugar donde se la vio por última vez, una discoteca de Benicasim, se encontraba muy concurrido.

Ciudadanos soviéticos consultados por esta corresponsal le reprochan el acompañar a su marido en todos sus viajes y quisieran que pasara tan inadvertida como lo hicieron las esposas de anteriores dirigentes (a la de Andropov, por ejemplo, sólo se la vio públicamente vestida de negro en el funeral de su marido).

Comenzó el partido y a la españolita se la vio relajada (con su gorrita y su crema solar en las mejillas).

Tiene los ojos azules, pelo castaño, un aire de timidez que comparte con su hermana la princesa Victoria y se da una circunstancia: en la boda de Simoneta Gómez Acebo se la vio con el príncipe Guillermo de Luxemburgo, con el que parece mantener un discretísimo noviazgo. 

- La señora María es como un burro de carga... No para nunca...
Lo decían con cariño. A veces con admiración. Algún marido con envidia, comparando con lo que tenían en casa. Nunca se la vio entretenida, ni ociosa.

Siempre sale alguien diciendo: "A ésa se la vio en la fiesta; iba de marquesa, iba de marquesa." 

Nunca se la vio aparecer sin ser llamada con la frase "Pasaba por aquí y subí a saludarles". 

Jamás se la vio ocupada en una labor concreta, pero mantiene el hogar inmaculado.



Ynez said:


> 1. Por semejante se le vio una hija suya en las fuentes...
> 2. se le vio su beldad de la infanta Celinda
> 4. viniendo de cierta negociación para su casa, se le vio por un hombre mancebo
> 5. Jamás se le vio una doncella de tanto amor y virtud...
> 
> 
> 
> Si vosotros lo decís así, creo que la cuestión es que el origen es el gallego, y se dice también en Argentina por la influencia gallega.


 
¿De dónde sacas que lo decimos así? Se pone el pronombre "la" cuando *se suprime el CD.*


----------



## Ynez

En ningún momento he dicho que no digamos estas oraciones impersonales también con "la". También las decimos con "lo". Pero esto no tiene nada que ver con todo lo demás. 

Siento que ya he explicado este tema todo lo mejor que puedo. Espero que venga alguien que pueda aportar nuevas ideas.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Perdona, pero no has "explicado" nado. Sólo has dicho cómo lo dices tú o cómo se dice en España, a tu juicio. Somos varios los que hemos dado explicaciones gramaticales que fundamentan el uso del pronombre de CD.
Si quieres leerlo en palabras de la RAE, aquí tienes lo que dice en las págs. 382-383 del "Esbozo de una nueva gramática":

_Para resolver esta ambigüedad _(se refiere a la ambigüedad entre los significados reflexivo, recíproco y de pasiva refleja) _el idioma fue extendiendo la práctica de poner el verbo en singular acompañando al sujeto pasivo con la preposición _a_. Por ejemplo, la frase ambigua _Se obsequian las señoras _se convierte en _Se obsequia a las señoras_, donde no hay duda posible. Pero entonces, inmovilizado el verbo en singular y acompañando _las señoras_ con la preposición _a_, las construcciones de este tipo quedaron convertidas en oraciones activas de sujeto indeterminado _(se)_ y un *complemento directo de persona* con la preposición _a (las señoras).

Como ves, la Academia dice claramente que es un CD, por lo que el pronombre debe ser *la*.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La 4ª: _*viniendo de cierta negociación para su casa, se le vio por un hombre mancebo _es agramatical, las pasivas reflejas no pueden llevar agente.
En esto no tiene que ver el gallego que, como el español  y el portugués ha ido abandonando la expresión pasiva propia de la que tan amigo era el latín (y hoy el inglés). Son puntos de vista de los hablantes que muchos explican culturalmente. Pero anivel escrito la pasiva sigue teniendo su ugar, sobre todo cuando se expresa el agente (no hay otro remedio entonces que la pasiva propia) y para escapar de las posibles confusiones entre los varios se (intransitivo, medio, impesonal y pasivo) a veces muy cercanos en sus valores y difíciles de discernir. La buena prosa huye de la anfibología, a no ser que ésta sea intencionada.


----------



## Ynez

No quería participar más, pero tengo que hacerlo otra vez para decir que no estamos hablando de ningún tipo de pasiva, sino de oraciones impersonales.


----------



## Silur

MarieSuzanne said:


> Perdona, pero no has "explicado" nado. Sólo has dicho cómo lo dices tú o cómo se dice en España, a tu juicio. Somos varios los que hemos dado explicaciones gramaticales que fundamentan el uso del pronombre de CD.
> Si quieres leerlo en palabras de la RAE, aquí tienes lo que dice en las págs. 382-383 del "Esbozo de una nueva gramática":
> 
> _Para resolver esta ambigüedad _(se refiere a la ambigüedad entre los significados reflexivo, recíproco y de pasiva refleja) _el idioma fue extendiendo la práctica de poner el verbo en singular acompañando al sujeto pasivo con la preposición _a_. Por ejemplo, la frase ambigua _Se obsequian las señoras _se convierte en _Se obsequia a las señoras_, donde no hay duda posible. Pero entonces, inmovilizado el verbo en singular y acompañando _las señoras_ con la preposición _a_, las construcciones de este tipo quedaron convertidas en oraciones activas de sujeto indeterminado _(se)_ y un *complemento directo de persona* con la preposición _a (las señoras).
> 
> Como ves, la Academia dice claramente que es un CD, por lo que el pronombre debe ser *la*.





Lo que no he podido encontrar es cómo se soluciona/resuelve
"Se la notaba pálida"o "Se la veia rosa" cuando "la"
aquí puede ser cualquier cosa????


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez, en el ejemplo de la Academia _Se obsequia a las señoras_, puesto que "las señoras" es CD, tiene que reemplazarse por "las": _Se *las* obsequia*. *_Que equivale, en nuestro ejemplo: _Se ve a la paciente - Se *la* ve._


----------



## flljob

En el Tomo I de _El pronombre_, Ángeles Álvarez Martínez explica por qué no es un leísmo, es un uso correcto del indirecto.
Xiaroel ya había comentado sobre la acción "intransitivizadora" de _se_.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

flljob said:


> En el Tomo I de _El pronombre_, Ángeles Álvarez Martínez explica por qué no es un leísmo, es un uso correcto del indirecto.
> Xiaroel ya había comentado sobre la acción "intransitivizadora" de _se_.
> 
> Saludos



Si es un CD, como dice la Academia, es un leísmo, diga lo que diga ese tal Álvarez.


----------



## flljob

El grandísimo problema es que da razones para no verlo como CD, sino como CI.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Yo coincido con la Academia: es un CD clarísimo. No hay más que ver el origen.


----------



## Silur

flljob said:


> El grandísimo problema es que da razones para no verlo como CD, sino como CI.
> 
> Saludos


 

¿Cómo entonces, cómo como CI? ?Podrías explicarlo?


----------



## flljob

Cuando el segmento en función de complemento directo presenta la preposición a porque se refiere a persona, o porque se ha querido personificar algo, no puede desviarse a sujeto, ya que esta función no admite preposición.

Así empieza la explicación. El sujeto no admite preposición. No te puedo transcribir más por las normas del foro. El resto lo encuentras en la página 57.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

> El sujeto no admite preposición


_Claro como el agua_, aparte de que ese *a* de OD es un *morfema libre de OD (acusativo)* con _personas individualizadas_, o con _personificaciones_ de animales, cosas o entidades abstractas. En otro caso, puede ser _morfema libre de OI _(_dativo_), especialmente si el OD está claro, o el verbo es intransitivo (en caso contrario mejor el morfema _para_), o bien _morfema de CC _(_ablativo)_ de dirección.


----------



## flljob

XiaoRoel said:


> Más bien hablaría en este caso de un *se intransitivizante*, incluso de un _se pasivo_. Es evidente que _reflexivo_, a no ser que quieras decir _la paciente no se (a si misma) vió muy bien (_en este caso _se_ sí sería pronombre _reflexivo OD_), no es. *Todo apunta a un morfema libre de intransitividad* (o incluso de _pasiva refleja_).



Si apunta a un morfema libre de intransitividad...

Saludos


----------



## Silur

flljob said:


> Cuando el segmento en función de complemento directo presenta la preposición a porque se refiere a persona, o porque se ha querido personificar algo, no puede desviarse a sujeto, ya que esta función no admite preposición.
> 
> Así empieza la explicación. El sujeto no admite preposición. No te puedo transcribir más por las normas del foro. El resto lo encuentras en la página 57.
> 
> Saludos


 

Vamos a ver si entiendo (con mis palabras).
La preposición "a" en "Se vio a Juan muy contento en la fiesta ayer" es un marcador de caso (morfema libre), aquí un marcador del dativo, dándole función a "Juan"de OI. Algo parecido en "Se compró un vestido para Alicia". "Para" es otro morfema libre marcador de caso dativo.

¿Pero qué es lo que hace que esa preposción "a" sea libre, marcador de esa función dativa? 
Así no es el caso de: Vi a Juan. Conocí a Juan ayer. 


Agradecida por sus comentarios


y gracias a todos los valiosas constribuciones.....


----------



## flljob

Un estudio completísimo lo encuentras en: Sánchez López, C. _Las construcciones con se_. Editorial Visor.
Sobre todo la cuarta parte que trata de los estudios diacrónicos de las construcciones con _se_.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

La preposición "a" en "Se vio a Juan muy contento en la fiesta ayer" es un marcador de caso (morfema libre), aquí un marcador del dativo, dándole función a "Juan"de OI
No, _ante un verbo transitivo activo_ y con un _nombre de persona_ si no hay un OD detrás del verbo el sintagma_ *a Juan* tiene que ocupar ese lugar fundamental de OD_, no sería nunca OI.
En otros casos, _cuando haya un OD para el verbo transitivo activo_, entoces esa *a* será _morfema de dativo OI_: *Trajeron manzanas a/para Juan al baile*, donde _manzanas_ es OD; si eliminas _manzanas,_ _a Juan_ se convierte automáticamente en OD.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Decir que porque un complemento de persona lleva la preposición "a" es un complemento indirecto es el disparate más grande que he oído en mi vida.


----------



## flljob

MarieSuzanne said:


> Decir que porque un complemento de persona lleva la preposición "a" es un complemento indirecto es el disparate más grande que he oído en mi vida.



Nadie ha dicho tal cosa. Ni Xiaroel, ni yo.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

No, Xiao no lo dijo, pero también Silur interpretó que tu comentario sobre la "a" apuntaba a esa conclusión final de tu autor de que en "Se vio a fulano" fulano es CI.


----------



## flljob

Entonces digamos que fue un malentendido de Silur. Y también hay que subrayar que a Juan también puede ser un complemento indirecto.
Vi a Juan es complemento directo.
Le di un libro a Juan es complemento indirecto.

Lo apunto para que Silur reconsidere las pasivas con se como originadas de un complemento intransitivo.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Las pasivas con "se" se originaron tal como explica la Academia en su _Esbozo_.

_La casa fue vista_ se transformó en _Se vio la casa - Se la vio.
La mujer fue vista _se transformó en _Se vio a la mujer_, con el añadido de la preposición "a" y el verbo fijado en singular _(Se vio a las mujeres)_ para evitar la ambigüedad entre la forma pasiva y la reflexiva. Y, por supuesto, la función de "la mujer" sigue siendo un CD.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Las pasivas con "se" se originaron tal como explica la Academia en su _Esbozo_.
> 
> _La casa fue vista_ se transformó en _Se vio la casa - Se la vio.
> La mujer fue vista _se transformó en _Se vio a la mujer_, con el añadido de la preposición "a" y el verbo fijado en singular _(Se vio a las mujeres)_ para evitar la ambigüedad entre la forma pasiva y la reflexiva. Y, por supuesto, la función de "la mujer" sigue siendo un CD.


Si la academia subscribe este disparate, yo ya me callo y prometo desde ahora no volver a leer estas tonterías 
¡Qué simpleza y qué barbaridad! 
Parece un _truco de magia_: _la casa fue vista_ se transformó en _se vio la casa_ por arte de birlibirloque. Estos académicos triunfarían en espectáculo de variedades: el número de magia de la velada.
Repito: ¡Qué barbaridad y qué vergüenza!


----------

